# St. Patricks Day



## BobVigneault (Mar 17, 2006)

Today is St. Patricks Day. Today we are all Irish but you may or may not be able to enjoy corned beef. Surely you have been abstaining from meat on Fridays during Lent and today will be no different for many of you.

However in some locations your bishop may have granted special dispensation so that you can eat meat today. Please check with your bishopric to find out if this pertains to you.

In addition, please make certain you know the longitude and latitude of the location in which you will be eating your corned beef. Use this search engine if you are unsure:

http://www.melissadata.com/lookups/addressverify.asp

Make sure this position falls within an appropriately dispensated locale. Your bishop may have granted your home address dispensation but you may choose to dine in a restaurant in a forbidden area. It would be a shame to get 1000 years added onto your stay in Purgatory because you were eating corned beef on the wrong side of the street.

Have a Happy St Patricks Day but eat cautiously.

As for this former alter boy, I threw off the traditions of men long ago and have gratefully acknowledged the authority of the Holy Scriptures alone. I plead with you to do likewise and then eat your corned beef wherever you please within the fellowship of the Lord Jesus Christ and his grace. 

"So tenaciously should we cling to the world revealed by the Gospel, that were I to see all the Angels of Heaven coming down to me to tell me something different, not only would I not be tempted to doubt a single syllable, but I would shut my eyes and stop my ears, for they would not deserve to be either seen or heard." Martin Luther

[Edited on 3-17-2006 by BobVigneault]

[Edited on 4-26-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 17, 2006)

[Edited on 3-17-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 17, 2006)

As a beer purist I'm not sure but I think I'm offended by your green additive sir. Never the less, hugs and kisses on St. Paddy's Day Scott. Heck, I'm gonna drink it anyway. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## kceaster (Mar 17, 2006)

A Lutheran moved into a mostly Catholic neighborhood. One Friday evening during Lent, he was out on his deck grilling some steaks. His neighbor's smelling the goodness of his grill, became perturbed at him, closed their windows, and tried to put on a happy face while eating their fish.

Next Friday came, and the same thing. The perturbation level rose.

Next Friday, the same thing. The neighbors put their heads together to come up with a solution. They invited him to Mass.

Within a couple of weeks, they convinced him he should be converted to Catholicism. He was confirmed and baptized a short while after that. The priest used these words, "You were born a Lutheran, but now you are reborn as a Catholic." He sprinkled water on him three times and they prayed. His Catholic neighbors sighed with relief that they would never again have to smell is barbecue during Lent.

The next Lenten season rolled around and the first Friday evening they smelled barbecue coming from the man's house. They all rushed over to see what was going on, and as they approached they saw him sprinkling barbecue sauce on the grilling meat and heard him say, "You were born a steak, but now you're reborn a fish."

Happy St. Pat's.

KC


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 17, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Thanks Kevin, good one.

My father-in-law, a retired pastor, is coming to our house tonight for corned beef and cabbage. (Lord willing) He will love that joke. Blessings!

[Edited on 3-17-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## Arch2k (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## CDM (Mar 17, 2006)

And for any one that wishes to learn more about the historic Patrick do not look to Rome.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 17, 2006)

Hubby is part Irish...but we are not having corned beef...nope, we're having Tater-Tot Casserole (and not the Dugger's recipe). I have to be able to eat quickly and run tonight to a sister's meeting with my sil Maria.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 17, 2006)

> And for any one that wishes to learn more about the historic Patrick do not look to Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you have a good essay link on Patrick to send folks?

i quoted Swift's Modest Proposal in my salute to Patrick in today's blog entry. perhaps i should offer some balance?

btw.
that is a really cute play on words with your blog title.
i did a double take and read several pages. thanks.


[Edited on 3-17-2006 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 17, 2006)

Pastor Michael Phillips did a wonderful series on church history. The lecture on the middle ages contained a nice thumbnail sketch of Patrick. It's only 43 minutes long. 


http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=59030717

[Edited on 3-17-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rmwilliamsjr_
> 
> do you have a good essay link on Patrick to send folks?
> 
> [Edited on 3-17-2006 by rmwilliamsjr]



See this thread.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 17, 2006)

Sure, it's a fine St. Patrick's Day I'm wishing all of you!


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 17, 2006)

That was good Kevin!


----------



## polemic_turtle (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Pastor Michael Phillips did a wonderful series on church history. The lecture on the middle ages contained a nice thumbnail sketch of Patrick. It's only 43 minutes long.
> 
> 
> ...


You listen to him, too? Great stuff! I actually e-mailed his church and they sent me a DVD with all of their sermons on it, so I've got hundreds of them on my computer. His church history started me on Puritanism! 

Thank the Lord for Michael Phillips!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, I enjoyed his series greatly. He has a nice mix of historical info with a devotional feel to it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 26, 2006)

I changed the subject line of this thread. Out of the context of St. Patricks it sounded a bit caustic. I saw the previous heading (A Caution To RC's on the PB) and wondered what kind of bombastic upstart would start a thread like that. Then I recognized the name as the one my dad gave me. Oooops, My bad. Thanks for bumping it Tyler so it wouldn't just be hanging out there in cyberland looking like it was itching for a fight.

[Edited on 4-26-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Apr 26, 2006)

oops wrong thread

[Edited on 4-26-2006 by BaptistCanuk]


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> I changed the subject line of this thread. Out of the context of St. Patricks it sounded a bit caustic. I saw the previous heading (A Caution To RC's on the PB) and wondered what kind of bombastic upstart would start a thread like that. Then I recognized the name as the one my dad gave me. Oooops, My bad. Thanks for bumping it Tyler so it wouldn't just be hanging out there in cyberland looking like it was itching for a fight.



We always got to watch you Bob!


----------

